

Bitbucket is down - lucianp
http://status.bitbucket.org

======
mojitoking
This is the second outage I've seen them suffer in less than a week. Does
anyone know if it's being attacked?

------
tdous
And up again. The mouse fell out of the wheel.

~~~
ryan21030
Not fully the website and API are still down which effect tools like tower

~~~
tdous
The website was accessible again when I posted that, but you're right, it's
gone again.

I was foolishly optimistic.

~~~
ryan21030
Haha well it's up again now touch wood

~~~
matbee
Up and down... Like wood.

